# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Ik ben wel eens flauwgevallen

## Leontien

In een nieuwsbericht heb ik geplaatst over een onderzoek naar flauwvallen.

Ik vraag me daarom af of jij wel eens bent flauwgevallen. Is dat bij 1 keer gebleven of ben je vaker flauwgevallen? Of misschien ben je nog nooit flauwgevallen.

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Mizzepi

Nee, niet flauwgevallen maar heb zelf epilepsie en dit is anders dan flauwvallen.

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben 1 keer onder de douche flauwgevallen. Dat was zo'n 12 jaar geleden. Waarschijnlijk had ik het te warm en weinig zuurstof.

----------


## Boucheron

Helaas heb ik de ziekte van Ménière, in de beginfase toen met medicijnen de ziekte nog niet onder controle was ben ik een paar keer flauwgevallen. Een zere nare ervaring!

----------


## Dini Kuiper

ja maar dat kwam door hart ritme storing.

----------

